# Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?



## TheArival (1. Februar 2009)

*Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

*Guten Tag*


Ich wollte mal Nachfragen, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, gegen zu hohe Lautstärke von der Grafikkarte und von dem Prozessor, damit der Pc auch Ingame unhörbar bzw: leiser wird.


Auf was muss man beim Kauf eines Lüfters oder eines Kühlers achten ?  
Und was muss man beim Einbau  beachten ?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

andere lüfter verwenden oder auch neue kühler nehmen, der selbst bei einem langsamen = leisen lüfter sehr gut kühlt.

ich hab für meine AMD 3870 zB einen accelero V2. das is ein passiver kühler, d.h. beim spielen wird da nichts lauter, weil es ja gar keinen lüfter gibt. dazu dann nen CPUkühler für meinen E7300 für ca. 25€ inkl. 120mm-lüfter, noch ein 120er hinten im gehäuse - das is dann unter office leise, und beim gamen wird es auch nicht lauter. 

und ansonsten gibt es ja hier auch ein forum für luftkühlung: Luftkühlung - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

und falls du richitg was investieren willst, dann wasserkühlung: 
Wasserkühlung - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME  das is dann fast lautlos (die pumpe und halt festplatten sind hörbar)


----------



## TheArival (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Ich meine ob du mir allgemeine Tipps geben kannst.

worauf muss man beim Kauf eines Lüfters oder eines Kühlers achten ? 
Und was muss man beim Einbau beachten ?


----------



## _montana (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Wenn er nur Ingame leise sein soll...Headset aufsetzen und aufdrehen. Dürfte die einfachste Lösung sein.


----------



## Genim2008 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

ich habe meine 120mm Lüfter (1vorne 1hinten 1 auf cpu) durch 3 noisblocker xl1 eingesetzt und bei der graka einen accelero s1 rev 2 gekauft und nochmal 2 noiseblocker xl1 draufgesetzt die sind absolut leise deine Festplatte wird lauter sein


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

du musst halt erstmal schauen, was du zur zeit für lüfter/kühler hast. und was für ein gehäuse. jedes halbwegs neue sollte zB platz für nen 120mm lüfter hinten haben. und wenn da zur zeit ein billiger, lauter is, dann wäre ein neuer 800 u/min zB von scythe sicher schonmal deutlich leiser. 

bei gehäuselüfter musst du nur den alten ausbauen (je nach gehäuse is der festgeschraubt oder nur fest"gerastet" - da musst du halt nachsehen) und den neuen dann rein. maße und löcher sind genormt, is also kein problem.

beim wechsel des CPU-kühlers isses schon schwieriger - da würd ich mir mal einen raussuchen, der in frage kommt, und beim hersteller die einbauanleitung ansehen. so was kann man schwer beschreiben, mit bildern oder wenn man es einfach mal versuchst, isses viel einfacher. wenn man weiß wie, isses wirklich simpel. man muss nur vorsichtig sein.


----------



## el barto (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Am besten du Postest deine Hardware + Gehäuse. Dann könne wir dir besser sagen wo du anpacken kannst um es zu optimieren. 

Auch hier gilt wie so oft, das allgemeine Ratschläge zwar hilfreich sein können, aber das Optimum erreichst du nur wenn du alles an dein System individuell anpasst.

Dabei könne wir dir gerne helfen, brauchen aber deine Systeminfos 

mfg el barto


----------



## TheArival (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Wollte mich nur mal erkunden.


Bei Grafikkarten gibt es doch Lüfter und Kühler wo man draufsetzen kann damit die Graka während im Spiel auch schön leise bleibt.


Und bei Prozessoren gibt es doch auch Lüfter und Kühler wo man draufsetzen kann damit die Graka während im Spiel auch schön leise bleibt.

Ist das so weit richtig ?


----------



## el barto (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Ist soweit richtig. Es Kühler sowohl für die CPU als auch für die Graka. Entweder welche, wo schon ein Lüfter montiert ist oder welche, wo du selbst noch Lüfter montieren musst.

Kühler mit Lüfter z.B.:  

CPU: Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Zalman CNPS 9700 LED

Graka: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo

Ohne Lüfter z.B.:

CPU: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme

Graka: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling VGA Cooler Accelero S1 Rev.2

Gibt aber auch Kühler bei denen schon ein Lüfter, der nicht am Kühler fest angebracht ist, mitgeliefert wird.

Bsp. CPU: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2000 Ninja 2

um das optimale verhältnis von Leistung zu Lautstärke zu finden empfehle ich dir einen Kühler ohne Lüfter, bzw. einen bei dem der Lüfter nicht fest montiert ist, um dann dort einen andren Lüfter anzubauen, der deinen Ansprüchen genügt.

Vllt hast du ja auch Hardware die sich passiv kühlen lässt... aber dazu müssen wir schon wissen was du im PC verbaut hast.

mfg el barto


----------



## TheArival (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Gibt es auch *Nur ein Lüfter* für die Graka und Prozessor ?


----------



## el barto (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pc  Lautstärke verringern ?*

Lüfter oder Kühler ist die Frage 

Kühler muss auf jede Komponente drauf. Prozi und Graka. 

Ein Lüfter im gesamten System kann gehen. Geht dann ja eher in Richtung semipassiv. Du würdest auf die CPU und die Graka große Passivkühler packen (musst dann aber auch auf die andren Chips achten, wie Mobo Soundkarte usw.) und dann mit einem Lüfter einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse erzeugen.

Problematisch dabei ist: Die Komponeten die du im PC hast dürfen nicht so viel Wärme abgeben (nachhelfen kann man aber mit Undervolting) und dein gehäuse muss dafür geeignet sein.

Halte das für eine sehr schwierige und komplizierte Möglichkeit. Deine HDD wird am Ende eh das lauteste sein. 

Einfacher und sicherer (Sommer) wäre es auf die einzelnen Komponenten große Kühler zu packen und auf die dann jeweils langsamdrehende 120mm Lüfter (@ 800  U/Min)

mfg el barto


----------

